# DDR3 1600Mhz und 1333Mhz



## Pluscrafter (7. Mai 2016)

Ich bitte um Hilfe. Ich habe zurzeit einen Pc mit 2x2GB DDR3 1600Mhz Ram und wenn ich eine 4GB  DDR3 1333Mhz rein tue piept mein PC ununterbrochen.
Ich habe schon versucht den Ram tackt auf 1333Mhz zu setzen aber es funktioniert trotzedem nicht.

Mainboard: GA-P55-UD3
Prozessor: Intel i7-560
Ram: 2x2GB Patriot DDR3 1600CII
Ram gekauft: 1x4GB DDR3 1333Mhz (CMVGX3M1A1333C9)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

So als 1. würde mir einfallen das man mal ein Bios Update macht


> When
> enabling Dual Channel mode with two memory modules,
> be sure to install them in the DDR3_1 and
> DDR3_3 sockets


Stecken die beiden Module in diesen Slots? Würde es mal probieren das Einzelmodul in 2 oder 4 zu stecken.


----------



## Pluscrafter (7. Mai 2016)

Bios ist aktuell.
Die beiden 2GB Ramkarten sind in den Slots 1 und 3
Wenn ich die neue Ramkarte in 2 oder 4 stecke funktioniert es auch nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

Wenn das Modul auch alleine arbeitet kann es sein das der RAM defekt ist oder eben das Board den nicht mag wenn man den woanders testen kann.


----------



## Pluscrafter (13. Mai 2016)

Es war ein neugekauftes RAM-Modul.


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (14. Mai 2016)

Ist die Spannung bei beiden gleich? 
Es gibt grade bei den billigen Ram chips auch welche die sich einfach nicht vertragen - ist heute aber eher selten
Und wieso kaufst du zu 2x1600er 1x1333er dazu ? Geht der PC denn wenn du nur den 1333er rein machst und die beiden alten raus lässt?


----------



## Meroveus (23. Mai 2016)

Es empfiehlt sich nur Arbeitsspeicher mit gleicher Taktung und gleicher Kapazität einzubauen, sonst kann es unter Umständen zu Abstürzen und Inkompatibilitäten kommen. Manchmal vertragen sich auch RAM-Speicherriegel von unterschiedlichen Herstellern nicht so gut.

PC-Arbeitsspeicher aufrusten und einbauen – was muss man beachten? - Hardwarejournal.de


----------

